# Hurricane tools



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I am considering so other turning tools. Hurricane has some nice ones and the price isn't to bad. How do they compare to Benjamin's Best. I have read some bad reviews but I have a 1.5 inch inside scraper and so far its been fine.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have some of both and consider them equal. Go with the best deal. Look at scraper thickness - one has thicker steel for a better price I think BB but I'll have to check.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i've got the hurricane 1" roughing gouge and it's held up well…it feels nice


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I have both BB and Hurricane, and I also consider them equal in quality. I started with them three years ago when I started turning. I wanted to get my sharpening skills down pat before grinding away a lot of high dollar tooling. I've added DT, Crown, Sorby, and others through the years, but still grab the BB and Hurricane for all of my non-finishing cuts.

For the price, IMO they can't be beat.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks i was wondering if they were an up grade or not. They are a nice tool. What I would like to find is a BB quality tool that you could buy with out the handle. The only ones I have been able to find are close to a 100 dollars
before a handle


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Almost have to order from UK suppliers for unhandled tool these days but still have several vendors that do sell them here. Doubtful if save much money though. Craft Supplies and other vendors once sold a lot of unhandled tools you saved $3 to $5 depending upon the tool. That's probably true today too!

There is no such thing as BB grade tools! There are around 21 different varieties of M2 HSS. Not sure any tool vendor will tells you the differences. Price alone should tell you what you are getting.

If told us what tool you were looking for might be more helpful because prices can and do vary a few bucks depending upon where you buy and cost for shipping.

http://www.timberbits.com/wood-turning-tools/unhandled-tools.html
http://www.ptreeusa.com/turning_tools_unhandled.htm
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=tools-srby-unh
http://thompsonlathetools.com/


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I have several of the Hurricane and have been pleased with them; I have no experience with the PSI brands.
My others are Sorby, Hamlet (Packard), and Crown. I can't tell much difference in how often I need to sharpen, at least not enough to support the 2X+ price. The Packard does seem the best to me.; they may be 2060 rather than M2 but I am not sure. I do like the Hurricanes in that I can have different grinds, such as a bottom feeder, that I may only need a few times a month and not have much $$$ tied up.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been buying hurricane tools for a while now. I have a 5" chuck that I actually prefer over the One Way I have.
I have been using the turning tools too…..I have both Crown and Hurricane skews and most of the sizes in each, and my favorite is the crown, but I really don't know why…it does hold the edge a little better but not a ton. Hurricane has a higher priced line if tools now called M2…they are actually made by Crown. I just got a new M2 scraper last week. It was more than the regular Hurricane tool but still less than a Crown or Sorby for sure ( I have a bunch of Sorby too) It seems very good…I think in the future I will buy the M2 series.

If you are new to turning, and like me, I wasn't very good at sharpening, I would highly recommend the original line of Hurricane…...without hestitation.
Oh speaking of sharpening they have an awesome line of CBN wheels too…..
Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you bought Packard's house brand (made by Hamlet) those tools are M2 HSS, they did sell both 2030 & 2060 powdered metal tools for lot higher than regular M2 tools. Both Hamelt & Crown still sell PM tools not sure but think they dropped 2030 PM line of tools. Henry taylor sells Kryo steel tools and own a ½ Skew but will not buy again.

Unless you are a production turner M2 HSS tools will serve you well. If turn a lot of heavy dense wood or bone or have to have the latest in technology buy PM tools.

Like posted earier more than 21 variations in M2 HSS, majority of those tools will serve you well. You can find bargains in most named brand tools if do some shopping. No matter what steel a tool is made from you need to resharpen when dull.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for your information it is a lot to think about. i have considered making some of my flat tools, but I don't realy need anything right now but down the line maybe. The reason Im wanted unhsandled isn't to save money But the handles on the Benjamin's Best tool are kinda lite I like a little bigger handle.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Just for the heck of it I looked at the Hurricane 1/2" bowl gouges. Mine is their standard

Type Cost Times M2 Edge
M2 $31
M2 Cryo $70 3 X better so not a bad deal
M42 $87 Did not give a comparison
Pro PM $105 3 X better but 5 X the price….but you do get a famous signature.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Karda,
By bigger if you mean length, i have extended some of the handles using a lose tenon dowel and an extension, usually 2-3". Im not concerned with what it looks like, it functions well. If you mean larger dia, cut the tool out and mount in your own handle.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

larger both ways some times, I do like a thicker handle. I have thought of dismounting my tools and making new handles. somebody on ytube does that can't remember who but ut is one of the pros


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Would not get all excited about those x- times between needing resharpening percentagess. Minerals, wood density and myraid of other factors can have you back to sharpen more often regardless of tool steel. Everyone should strive for and off the tool surrface on the wood you are turning regardless of the tool steel you have. 
Personal experience with both my Henry Taylor KYRO skew and Thompson bowl gouge has taught me exotic steels have their place in woodturning but those stays sharper longer percentages take with a grain of salt.

I will buy M2 steel skew to replace that KYRO skew. Will look at Thompson spindle gouges and a V-shape bowl gouge as replacement for my worn out tools. I will turn my own handles for those Thompson tools because can control both thickness and length.

One reason you see me link two of my favorite vendors (Craft Supplies and Packard Woodworks) all the time is they both list actual usable length of the tools they sell. No saying buy from them but do use that information whenever and whereever you shop for shop for tools.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of good info here. I own Thompson bowl gouges and scrapers, HT Kryo Skew. Sorby, Crown, Hurricane regular, BB, and HF. By far Thompson is the best. I use those tools a lot. Just bought the HT Kryo, no opinion yet on that and may not be best choice from what I have read. The Sorby and crown are good tools. I prefer the Hurricane over the HF and BB, but not near as good as the other brands. If it is a tool I will use a lot I will buy Thompson. If once a month, then the regular Hurricane. I will not buy any more BB. I had a catch with a 1/2" bowl gouge and it actually bent, indicating there wasn't much hardness beyond the first inch or so. Unsure about Hurricane, but the ones I have seem fine. Th HT Kryo may not have been a good purchase based on the above recommendations, I'll find out. In the future I intend to buy the D-Way parting tool and maybe a Thompson skew if the HT is not that good. There doesn't seem much difference between Sorby, Crown or Hurricane, but the Thompson tools are a world of difference better. BB and HF have some uses, but not go to tools IMO.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for all the information


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Review Serious Tools unhandled, double ended. So far I am extermely happy. You can have two different grings if you are inclined. Very good steel. I have a 3/4", 5/8" $ 1/2" bowl gouges.


----------

